# Apache Icons!



## vipersnake (23. Januar 2002)

Hi ho ich habe schon etwas länger apache aber ich weis net wie ich diese icons verönderre oder überhaupt in welchen ordner kommen die hier ein bild!


----------



## Dario Linsky (23. Januar 2002)

im verzeichnis apache\icons\ liegen die ganzen icons.
wenn du das irgendwo per ftp hochlaedst, kannst du das vergessen. bei so ziemlich jedem anbieter hast du nur zugriff auf "dein" htdocs-verzeichnis.


----------



## linuxchristoph (23. Januar 2002)

Hi vipersnake,

als root in folgendes Verzeichnis (unter linux):

apollo: etc/httpd # joe httpd.conf

über Strg+K F AddIcon suchen.

dann kannst Du z.B. Deinen .php Seiten folgendermaßen ein in .../icons
abgelegtes php-powered.gif icon einbinden:
AddIcon /icons/php-powered.gif .php .php4 .phtml 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen?!

Grüße, linuxchristoph


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (23. Januar 2002)

Also, Du selbst kannst nur mit Admin-Rechten auf Deinem Server die Icons ändern.
Dazu musst Du in der httpd.conf (Apache-Dir/conf/httpd.conf) in der Abteilung "<IfModule mod_alias.c>" folgendes Anhängen oder auskommentieren:

```
Alias /icons/ "/apache/icons/"

    <Directory "/apache/icons">
        Options Indexes MultiViews
        AllowOverride None
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>
```
 wobei "/apache/icons/" das Verzeichnis darstellt, in dem Deine Icons sind.

Als normaler Benutzer eines WebSpace-Anbieters ist Dir diese Möglichkeit nicht gegeben, da Du sonst in die Konfiguration des WebServer's eingreifst!


----------



## vipersnake (24. Januar 2002)

Und wie funzt dass ganze muss ich alles selber schreiben oder wie? Bidde sehr einschlussreiche erklärung!


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (24. Januar 2002)

Solange Du nicht die Rechte dafür hast, kannst Du garnichts machen. Solltest Du aber doch Rechte haben, dann musst Du diesen Eintrag von alleine machen und noch weitere Einstellungen unter: *<IfModule mod_autoindex.c>* eintragen:

```
DefaultIcon /icons/unknown.gif

    AddIconByEncoding (CMP,/icons/compressed.gif) x-compress x-gzip

    AddIconByType (TXT,/icons/text.gif) text/*
    AddIconByType (IMG,/icons/image2.gif) image/*
    AddIconByType (SND,/icons/sound2.gif) audio/*
    AddIconByType (VID,/icons/movie.gif) video/*

    AddIcon /icons/binary.gif .bin .exe
    AddIcon /icons/binhex.gif .hqx
    AddIcon /icons/tar.gif .tar
    AddIcon /icons/world2.gif .wrl .wrl.gz .vrml .vrm .iv
    AddIcon /icons/compressed.gif .Z .z .tgz .gz .zip
    AddIcon /icons/a.gif .ps .ai .eps
    AddIcon /icons/layout.gif .html .shtml .htm .pdf
    AddIcon /icons/text.gif .txt
    AddIcon /icons/c.gif .c
    AddIcon /icons/p.gif .pl .py
    AddIcon /icons/f.gif .for
    AddIcon /icons/dvi.gif .dvi
    AddIcon /icons/uuencoded.gif .uu
    AddIcon /icons/script.gif .conf .sh .shar .csh .ksh .tcl
    AddIcon /icons/tex.gif .tex
    AddIcon /icons/bomb.gif core

    AddIcon /icons/back.gif ..
    AddIcon /icons/hand.right.gif README
    AddIcon /icons/folder.gif ^^DIRECTORY^^
    AddIcon /icons/blank.gif ^^BLANKICON^^
```
 Verständlicher?
Also nochmal, Du musst alles von Hand eintragen!


----------



## linuxchristoph (24. Januar 2002)

... jetzt verbreitet mal keine Panik.
Wenn ich vipersnake richtig verstnden habe, sieht er durch den aktivierten autoindexer in der htdocs oder wo auch immer seine virtuelle hostadresseverweisen seine erstellten Documente mit den besagten icons.
Was muss er tun um die icons zu verändern oder zu ergänzen:
1) Er muß root oder wenigstens admin Rechte haben um die entsprechenden Dateien/dir´s  bearbeiten zu können!
2) Hat er die Rechte macht er folgendes:
  a) erstmal müssen dir entsprechenden icons in das Verzeichnis (kann je nach Distribution oder install script variieren!) /usr/local/httpd/icons kopiert werden.
  b) unter /etc/httpd/ muss die Datei httpd.conf editiert werden (vorzugsweise mit joe unter linux)
  c) über Strg+K F AddIcon suchen. Dann kannst Du z.B. Deine .php Seiten folgendermaßen einbinden:

AddIcon /icons/php-powered.gif .php .php4 .phtml 
(Die Addicons findest manuell wie bei Digi oben angegeben wurde)

Wenn´s immer noch nicht klappt, formulier Dein Problem bitte noch genauer!

Grüße, linuxchristoph


----------



## Dunsti (25. Januar 2002)

ich weiß ja net, ob ich einfach nur "Glück" mit meinem Hoster hab, aber bei mir reicht es, wenn ich auf meinem Webspace einfach ein Verzeichnis "icons" anleg, und diese dann da hinein uploade.

also z.B.:

http://www.dunsti.de/icons/

das Verzeichnis enthält dann genau das, was bei der Apache-Installation in C:\Apache\icons steht.

einfach ma ausprobieren 


Dunsti


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (25. Januar 2002)

@Dunsti: Dann würde ich mal sagen, das dem Apache die Verzeichnisse schon bekannt sind und die Files schon eingetragen, denn dann musst Du nur die Icons uppen


----------

